# ProRecord Tools



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got a set of eight "Record Power" brand turning tools with a used Jet Lathe that I just recently purchased. Does anyone know anything about these tools beyond what the manufacturer in England says on their website?

I see the offered in England but no distributor in the US or elsewhere, that I can find. They seem to be decent tools but I cannot learn anything about them.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ron, Are they hss steel?


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi Ron, Are they hss steel?


Yes they are.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi Ron, Are they hss steel?


I don't know where my head is but they are Record Power, not the name I used, ProRecord, earlier. They say Sheffield on the chisels and the price seems to be about $190 for the set of eight.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

They should be decent. I use a Wolverine sharpening system by Oneway. If you get into turning I would suggest getting one of these as you will want to keep you tools sharp. It was money well spent. It's like building muscle cars. Many spend lots of money & time on the drivetrain, but the braking system is just as important.


----------



## MikePW (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, as I live in England I can assure you that Record Power is a well known name over here with an excellent reputation. In fact my lathe is from them and has performed faultlessly for 11 years. My first set of tools was a box set as you describe and 15 years on they are still in regular use and have even more years of life left in them.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike,

Thanks for the information and for taking the time to respond to my question. I have since contacted the manufacturer by email, and looked into purchasing a couple of other tools to match. The cost, however since they don't have a distributor in the US, was prohibitive.

The man I purchased the lathe from, for some odd reason, couldn't remember how he came to own them.

I will say that they look impressive on the rack I built for them. The dark red wood handles are eye catchers and my visitors notice them right away. Now, if I could just learn to use them well, I would be "good to go".

I do have one of the tools that I am not certain of the purpose. I have asked some master turners here and they are not sure what it is. At first glance it appears to be a parting tool but it is much thicker and not flat on the sides. It doesn't have a part number on the tool so I cannot reference it on the Record Power web site. Do you have a clue what it might be?

Again, thanks for the help.




MikePW said:


> Hi, as I live in England I can assure you that Record Power is a well known name over here with an excellent reputation. In fact my lathe is from them and has performed faultlessly for 11 years. My first set of tools was a box set as you describe and 15 years on they are still in regular use and have even more years of life left in them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ron those are pretty good tools. I have friend in England that has them and he says they are some great tools. I would also suggest that a wolverine system by oneway is a good sharpening system on a slow speed grinder. Also if you do get a grinder make sure it has a narrow base as the wolverine system has to be centered on the wheels. 

Maybe I missed it but could you post a picture or two of the tool you don't know about?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Record were originally manufacturers of cast iron items like vices and clamps in Sheffield. They were generally regarded as the best. They were taken over by someone and the brand used on a wider variety of tools manufactured by other people in the new grouping, in the same way that people like Stanley or Irwin now brand all sorts of things that they weren't traditionally known for.
There was mention on another thread of Rutland Tools. Rutlands was started by one of Record's directors when they sold up.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great and accurate background info Peter. So many of the big names have dropped their quality over the years and it is sad to see what we have to accept these days.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike & Others,

The tool in question is in a photo below. The bar stock for the tool is 1cm by 1cm. I hope the photo will be good enough to help identify its purpose.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

You have a good group of turning tools with that set. I buy Henry Taylor and Craft Supplies own brand, in HSS. Again English Sheffield Steel. "Blades For Ever", as Sean Bean has tatoo'd on his person.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I will 2nd . Mike,, a "lathe turning tool "

========


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Do any of you know specifically what this tool, in the picture above, was made for. I have had experts say it was a specialty scraper, a skew, a tool for beading, a big parting tool, but none were convinced. 

Any guesses would be appreciated.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ron the tool you have is called a beading/parting tool. It is used as a extra wide parting tool when doing spindle work. It is also used to cut beads when turning on spindles. Has a pretty good learning curve to it but works great when you get it down. Since I don't do much spindle work anymore mine is mostly used for cutting tenons for my chuck to fit on when turning bowls, hollow forms, lidded boxes, etc.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Bernie, that is helpful.


----------



## Tim Chase (Apr 6, 2011)

These were some of the first tools I purchased after buying my first lathe. Recoed Power is the name and in addition to Sorby and Thompson they're some of my favorite tools I continue to aquire additional tools by searching ebay etc. It's a shame that they are no longer distributed widely in the US.
Tim


----------

